# So Long Halogen's



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

I installed a set of LED work lights from Larsen Lights on my 6420. Replaced every work light on the tractor. Eight work lights total and two hi/lo headlights (not installed yet). It is literally night and day difference.

With the Deere beltline cab corner post lights aimed 90 degrees to each side, there is 360 degree's of light all the way around the tractor now. With the old halogen's, there was light aimed all the way around but there were lots of shadows and dark spots.

Six flood lights and two spot lights. I put the two spot lights in at front cab roof inside set pointing way up ahead. These two are very effective and make the factory lights in the same location worthless. Front cab roof outside set point off at 45's.

Color temperature is the biggy for me. The LED's are like 6000K temp and the factory's have to be around 3500K. The factory's are yellow compared to the white LED's. These LED's will actually put light into the equipment being pulled. So far, the only thing I've used at night yet are a rake and baler. The no till drill is what I really want to look at.

So far so good. Maybe 12 hours of use over the last few of days. I did have a scare last night. Got out of the tractor one time and noticed the beltline light wasn't on. Thought, here we go. Got back in and realized the switch for the beltline's was off (yes John Deere allows you to customize your lighting with individual switches per set of lights). Earlier, I was working up close to the house and turned off about half of the eight work lights to avoid waking the sleeping kin. Turned them all back on but missed the beltline lights. Shows you how much the other flood light put out. Model #440 light.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome.....would love to do the same on my 6420. Would be much more efficient as well, I don't dare leave the lights on for any length of time with the tractor shut off, when running at night their is very little charging of the battery going on with the load of the halogens and the load of the blower motor etc. can ya post before and after....surely you took some  (for the record, I wouldn't of thought to)

Do ya have a link and a cost I thnk I have 4 hood lights, 2 belt line, 4 top/front and 2 top/back....


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

This winter I plan on buying the kits they offer from Larsen and replace the ones on the 4040 and 1586.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

The LED upgrade is one of the best things you can do. It was for me anyway. The yellow hue of other lights just didn't cut it especially after I almost broke a cows leg because I couldn't see her. Well worth the cost you will be very happy Bonfire as well anyone else that does it. They also draw a lot less power than HID.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Awesome.....would love to do the same on my 6420. Would be much more efficient as well, I don't dare leave the lights on for any length of time with the tractor shut off, when running at night their is very little charging of the battery going on with the load of the halogens and the load of the blower motor etc. can ya post before and after....surely you took some  (for the record, I wouldn't of thought to)
> 
> Do ya have a link and a cost I thnk I have 4 hood lights, 2 belt line, 4 top/front and 2 top/back....


I don't have any pictures. Just go to larsenlights.com and look for the JD package for the 6xxx series tractor.


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

I put a big light bar on the front of my tractor thats like 19,000 lumens this winter HUGE difference. I looked at Larsen lights and just ordered 2 of the 845-2 for the back of the tractor since im going to be cutting hay at night this year. Should make a huge diffrence.

Jeff Ill try and get before and after pictures up of the back lights. I started a thread on here somewhere with the light bar on front.

Jeff


----------



## trooper632 (Feb 23, 2015)

Could you do the same from Larsson on kubota m series tractors


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

The thing I like is Kenny Larson stands behind his products and tries to sell GOOD products. There are tons of LED lights on Ebay but who knows if they are good, and will last. Kenny tries to get the best match of quality and price. To me thats worth the little bit extra over an ebay no name light...


----------



## 5050racing (Apr 20, 2012)

I did the same on my 766 and 1066 but I had the 55watt halogen in the nose to shoot out far,I put the Larsen floods in fenders so be sure what u order they make them in spot n flood! They really light things up nice,I plow snow with the 1066 wait till u see them in the snow you'll need sunglasses !! I did the rear lights also


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

trooper632 said:


> Could you do the same from Larsson on kubota m series tractors


I got mine for both my M's from SuperbrightLED.com I bought the 9 CREE LED lights in rectangular design, they are wicked bright. 2 in the front, 2 out back and one facing off to the right backside for keeping an eye on the mower....

I think they were 98 bucks each, delivered.

Anyone want some gently used Halogens?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Awesome.....would love to do the same on my 6420. Would be much more efficient as well, I don't dare leave the lights on for any length of time with the tractor shut off, when running at night their is very little charging of the battery going on with the load of the halogens and the load of the blower motor etc. can ya post before and after....surely you took some  (for the record, I wouldn't of thought to)
> 
> Do ya have a link and a cost I thnk I have 4 hood lights, 2 belt line, 4 top/front and 2 top/back....


Got some pictures for you to compare to now.

FWIW

Outside Halogen

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c27/dirtclodkikr/Tractor%20Lights/Outside%20Halogen_zpsfbo5jyd4.jpg

Outside LED

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c27/dirtclodkikr/Tractor%20Lights/Outside%20LED_zpsnnei1hrr.jpg

Couple Front LED's

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c27/dirtclodkikr/Tractor%20Lights/Front%20Field%20LED_zpsfonimlix.jpg

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c27/dirtclodkikr/Tractor%20Lights/Front%20Driveway%20LED_zpscjtbiyul.jpg

Back LED

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c27/dirtclodkikr/Tractor%20Lights/Back%20LED_zpslv0syidh.jpg


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Far as I can tell (and read about) CREE is the leader in LED technology and longevity (plus I believe they are manufactured domestically), a plus in my book. I only purchase lights with CREE LED modules.

The 9 unit ones I have remind me of aircraft landing lights, they are that bright and penetrating. Roading after dark has become very easy for me.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey Bonfire, are you still running these LED's on your 6420? Still happy with them?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Hey Bonfire, are you still running these LED's on your 6420? Still happy with them?


Yes sir. Same lights. No problems. Last year I was working in a field by a busy road. Buddies wife drove by, unbeknownst to me. Next day buddy says wife asked what kinda lights I had on that tractor. Looked like a spaceship. Hehehe.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Still slowly upgrading to led on the tractors (doesn't help I keep adding a tractor each year). Current project is dash lights on the 2350 and 2355 and the flashers on the 2350. I have taken to upgrading with bulbs as opposed to whole fixtures as it's a more economical approach. Came across a great site for bulbs last year and have been very happy with the results. https://www.superbrightleds.com/

Some of the dash lights I pulled out have been cooked over time. Black, slightly melted plastic and slight melting of the gauge cluster. I guess my opinion is it takes a little stress of electrical system as well as reducing heat from halogens.








With the flashers it's a crisper brighter flash. With the led it's instant on and off as opposed to dimming of halogens. In the pictures led on the left, standard halogen on the right.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That's great Chris. I was wanting to put a new LED nose wrap on one of my Deere's but I will now investigate bulb replacement.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vol said:


> That's great Chris. I was wanting to put a new LED nose wrap on one of my Deere's but I will now investigate bulb replacement.
> 
> Regards, Mike


https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/miniature-and-subminiature-bulbs/921-led-tower-light-bulb-miniature-wedge-retrofit-230-lumens/5532/12043/

These are the ones that fit the hood and have them ordered for the 50. Was disappointed that they had discontinued the ones I have in the 55 however the price difference is substantial.

https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/miniature-and-subminiature-bulbs/921-led-bulb-19-smd-led-miniature-wedge-retrofit-car/1563/3624/

These I ordered last year for the 55 hood.


----------



## crbearden (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't have the budget for the deere or the name brand Led's. I bought a new MTZ 1220 and those Ukraine lights quit working 2 weeks after it was delivered. I t was a corrosion problem. However, I had to strike a match to see if the bulb was lit!!! I bought 2 dozen square led lights from Amazon for less than $200. They have worked for 2 years and no problems.. I have replaced the lights on the other tractors with these also. I ordered another bunch that were round to fit in the holes on the 1270 case.


----------

